# table leg mounting



## mfortini (Aug 8, 2015)

I am building a new kitchen table and am stumped on how to attach the 2 legs to the table I am trying to not use any screws or hardware mounting brackets I want all wooden joinery any one have any ideas ? I am have trouble attaching a photo of the legs I will try to after this is posted


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Typically table legs attach to an apron. The traditional way us to cut mortises on the sides of the legs and cut tenons on the apron. 

The table top attaches to the apron. Just remember to account for wood movement if you're using a solid wood top. If you rigidly affix it to the base, you'll have issues when the wood tabletop moves.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Masterjer said:


> Typically table legs attach to an apron. The traditional way us to cut mortises on the sides of the legs and cut tenons on the apron.
> 
> The table top attaches to the apron. Just remember to account for wood movement if you're using a solid wood top. If you rigidly affix it to the base, you'll have issues when the wood tabletop moves.


I agree with everything he said. 

One slight thing of note, while I agree with wanting to avoid metal fasteners for the most part, I'd advise you to rethink that when attaching the top to the apron. While they're are ways of attaching the top using noting but a complicated system of wood blocks, a couple screws are way, way easier, and removable


----------



## mfortini (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you for the tips but guess I wasn't descriptive enough I am not use I am apron and its only a 2 leg table that are each in the shape of a X and at the top of the X there a stretcher that is dado'ed into the end grain of the upright X I really wish I could load a picture but it wont let me attach a file


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You could dado each set of legs (I would call the "X" a set of legs) into the top of the table. Then glue. I would prefer more side to side stability, but if you are careful with the use of the table then it would work.

Or with a little more work you could dovetail legs to top.



George


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

mfortini said:


> Thank you for the tips but guess I wasn't descriptive enough I am not use I am apron and its only a 2 leg table that are each in the shape of a X and at the top of the X there a stretcher that is dado'ed into the end grain of the upright X I really wish I could load a picture but it wont let me attach a file


What you describe is a trestle type table. You can use 4 lag screws through the top of each leg directly into the bottom of the top. 
The stretcher usually attaches to each leg to hold the X straight.


----------

